# Alpha 209 primers



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

What brand of primers are you using for your Alpha 209 blank pistol? I have heard Winchester and Remington tend to swell and jam. I would like to buy local and avoid the hazardous shipping charge. How about the CCI brand?


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I use CCI mostly but I have used Federal when I couldn't find the CCI. No problems so far.


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

Had the same problem with some brands. Cheddite has worked for me consistently (1000+).


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

X2 chedite from dogs afield.


----------



## lucfoucault37 (Sep 26, 2014)

ALPHA 209 Primer is very Useful Devices for Dog Training. The ALPHA 209 Primer features is good comparative other outdoor Devices.


----------



## Stephen A (Aug 14, 2014)

I there a plus to using a pistol versus using primer poppers for a 12g?


----------



## Rick S (Mar 6, 2013)

Stephen A said:


> I there a plus to using a pistol versus using primer poppers for a 12g?


Perception!!! It's easier to get away with using a starter pistol in most places rather than carrying around a shotgun. Plus it fits in my pocket and one less thing to carry around.


----------



## Stephen A (Aug 14, 2014)

Rick S said:


> Perception!!! It's easier to get away with using a starter pistol in most places rather than carrying around a shotgun. Plus it fits in my pocket and one less thing to carry around.


That makes sense. Didn't think of it like that


----------

